# frame size



## 32counter (Feb 6, 2011)

I realize there are a lot of things that go into this, but was wondering if you might give your height and current frame size of your Trek. 

I am 5'6 and riding a 54 cm 1.5 which I think might be a bit big. I m going to get a 5.2 madone soon and believe I will be getting a 52cm. Anybody here have similar size as me.

I will be fitted but have to order the bike and not from a shop, so will have to do the fitting after receiving the bike.

Thanks a lot


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

I'm 5ft 7.5in and ride a 54cm trek 5200. It fits me OK, but I prefer this larger size to be a bit more upright. I think 52cm would also fit me, though I never tried one. For your height, probably 52cm is correct. You might try posting your question in the "General Cycling" forum, you will get a lot more opinions....


----------



## Trek2.3 (Sep 13, 2009)

Male at 5'5' and _just fit _on a 2009 50cm Madone 5.2.

You probably need either a 52cm frame size or a 54 with a 120mm seat mast cap that you can adjust up.


----------



## 32counter (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks fellas. tb, I prefer to be a bit more upright although I have been spending more time in my drops lately. I really like my bike and have been probably riding to much considering I have gone from running 30 to about a 120 miles riding a week instatnly. I am having rotating knee pain that I blieve is more trelated to tightness in my quads, and poor pedal placement in my toeclips (not clipless yet). It seems that maybe the topbar is a bit long even thougy I have a 90mm stem at a 12 degree angle. I sometimes feel like I am pulling towards my rear tire on the dowstroke when pedaling. My saddle is adjusted forward. I don't feel "on top or my pedals". I don't really have any idea what I am talking about. Maybe this makes sense. Thanks 2.3. That helps me to feel more confident of my thoughts.


----------



## inthesticks (Oct 27, 2010)

Just my opinion you prob should be on a 52, I am on a 54 and a few inches taller, 5'10" and I feel a bit stretched, went with a shorted stem to help. My wife is 5'8" and she is on a 52, although hers is a WSD (4.5).


----------



## tbgtbg (Mar 13, 2009)

As I mentioned, at 5'8"ish, on a 54cm, and like you, my seat is forward and stem is only 80mm. I too use toeclips, and seemed to always be sliding my right foot back (pedaling with toes) until I made the adjustments above and lowered the seat a bit. Now, my feet stay put.


----------



## TerranATG (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm 5'6" on a '10 54cm 2.3. TT is 538mm and a 90mm stem. The stem is flipped and only one spacer underneath it. It fits me just right.


----------

